# Audi A4 parts.



## uNLeaSHeD. (Aug 28, 2010)

Hello everyone, I post in the VW section but my buddy has a 1996 Audi A4, 2.8 FWD. Looking to some discounts on some parts. Looking for the upper and lower balljoint assembly for both front side. Also looking for a nice badgeless grill, would like it chrome. Also looking for flex line for the brakes? Not sure if thats what it's called but he said it's all rusted out. If anyone can help me out thank you so much. Looking forward to hear some good "hook ups"


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

www.autohausaz.com good stuff, and they usually run cheap as well. 

OEM parts only, aftermarket parts..I'm not sure.


----------



## tom watson007 (Oct 18, 2010)

you can get the parts from market stores at minimum price also can search net.


----------

